# Victor "The Trophy Guy" / Bistrol Sound



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Alright guys, here is the flyer for the carshow in August I'm throwing down in the OC along with* Bristol Sound *and the* Southwest Community Center*. I'll just post the flyer for now but more info will follow. You guys and ladies know the routine. We're looking for the support. Come on out and have a great day with us but please leave the attitude at home. There will be live music, food and vendors. The info for pre registration is on the flyer. The flyer is being printed as we speak. 

For info, drop a call to Joe at Bristol Sound, or Tim and you can certainly call me as well.

We have raffles galore. 

Let me know you were here. Drop a post.
Let's do it up.....

Victor "The Trophy Guy" is posting it


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

You know Uniques will be in the house...Reppin L.A. & O.C.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Viejitos OC and Pharaohs South Bay have already said they would be there. Rollerz Only South County as well. This is just to name few but more are coming.

I know I'll get a bunch more calls. 
Gracias amigo.
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 27 2008, 11:04 AM~10963928
> *You know Uniques will be in the house...Reppin L.A. & O.C.
> *


I'll be there victor. Me and Johnny will be repin our new business Krazy cutting by taking truck of the YEar to your show. Hopefully we can sho some of the things we are making for lowriders there.


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Lowrider's Truck of the Year!!!! TOO KOOL!! Gracia Mando. I know it's a long way from Yuma Az. How's the biz coming along. Give me a call.

310-938-9400
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

nosotros car club will be there for sure Representing orange county :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

kicker is going to send a truck to the show victor make sure you have room for him


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

sounds like this thing will be fun


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMM, 2 SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY ..........GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

posted


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 29 2008, 01:28 PM~10974988
> *DAMM, 2 SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY ..........GOOD LUCK HOMIE
> *


I KNOW JUST DOWN THE WAYS FROM EACH OTHER ONE AT SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL AND THIS ONE AT CENTURY HIGH SCHOOL .


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Alright everyone, I just found out Sunday at around 9:00am that the other show was going down. I assure EVERYONE that I DID NOT know about it. For those of you that know me, you know that this is NOT my style. Why would I want to hurt any other show and or club. Yes, you're right, two shows are planned for the same day but I can't go back in time to make it right. I wish I could but I can't. I don't go out of my way to encourage any club from supporting the show I'm involved with. I know them all. I just wouldn't do that. I know that this is going to leave a bad taste but like I said, I can't go back in time to make it right. 

I hope you understand.
Victor


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

AUG 17th,SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL;;CAR SHOW


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Logged in as: DIPN714 ( Log Out )
My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant · 0 New Messages 

LayItLow.com Forums > Main > Shows & Events



CUSTOM CLASSIC CARSHOW......., AUG 17th,SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL........

Track this topic | Email this topic | Print this topic 
66wita6 Jun 19 2008, 06:19 PM | | Post #1 

PURO SANTANERO!

Posts: 4,616
Joined: Sep 2003
From: SO. CALI...<=1901=>
Car Club: SANTANA C.C IV LIFE!




ONCE AGAIN HERE TO POST IT UP FOR THE HOMIES OF OSP PROMOTIONS,HERES A TEASER FLYER......

I'LL TRY TO GET THE PRE REG ASAP AND POST IT UP,EVERYONE WELCOME,THIS ONES NOT TO BE MISSED! 


--------------------

SANTANA CAR AND BIKE CLUB REPPIN DA 714 24/7
BUILT WITH PRIDE ,RIDE WITH HONOR 
COMMENTS MADE BY THIS RYDER FALL UPON HIM ,AND NOT HIS CLUB....
...."OUR PLAQUES ARE EARNED,NOT GIVEN OUT"...........UCE 
...."THIS IS NOT A HOBBY, A SPORT OR A PASTTIME, THIS IS MY LIFESTYLE"............LOWRIDERLIFE
...."I'M A DEDICATED,BONAFIED LOWRIDER FO LIFE!"......GANGSTA
RYDE IN PEACE 66LOU
68 IMPALA MAFIA.........NAH,JUST ROLLING 60'S.....66,66,68... 

visionquest23 Jun 19 2008, 06:21 PM | | Post #2 

Baller

Posts: 792
Joined: Jul 2004
From: LBC
Car Club: EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS




posted on our site 


--------------------

visionquestaudio.com
your one stop hook up shop..more pics of show on www.visionquestaudio.com


66wita6 Yesterday, 09:20 PM | | Post #3 

PURO SANTANERO!

Posts: 4,616
Joined: Sep 2003
From: SO. CALI...<=1901=>
Car Club: SANTANA C.C IV LIFE!







--------------------

SANTANA CAR AND BIKE CLUB REPPIN DA 714 24/7
BUILT WITH PRIDE ,RIDE WITH HONOR 
COMMENTS MADE BY THIS RYDER FALL UPON HIM ,AND NOT HIS CLUB....
...."OUR PLAQUES ARE EARNED,NOT GIVEN OUT"...........UCE 
...."THIS IS NOT A HOBBY, A SPORT OR A PASTTIME, THIS IS MY LIFESTYLE"............LOWRIDERLIFE
...."I'M A DEDICATED,BONAFIED LOWRIDER FO LIFE!"......GANGSTA
RYDE IN PEACE 66LOU
68 IMPALA MAFIA.........NAH,JUST ROLLING 60'S.....66,66,68... 

djmikethecholodj Yesterday, 10:07 PM | | Post #4 

THE CHOLO DJ

Posts: 688
Joined: Nov 2007




THERE WILL ALSO BE A SHOW IN BELL GARDENS THAT DAY AT VETERANS PARK. TRUE MEMORIES (MEMBERS FORMERLY OF OLD MEMORIES LOS ANGELES) WILL BE HAVING THERE ANNUAL CARNIVAL, CONCERT AND CAR SHOW. FOR MORE INFO CALL GATO @ (323) 491 3404. 


--------------------

NEED A DJ FOR YOUR CAR SHOW WEDDING OR DIVORCE?
CALL DJ MIKE(THE CHOLO DJ)323-346-7962 

66wita6 Today, 04:06 PM | | Post #5 

PURO SANTANERO!

Posts: 4,616
Joined: Sep 2003
From: SO. CALI...<=1901=>
Car Club: SANTANA C.C IV LIFE!




.................TTMFT 


--------------------

SANTANA CAR AND BIKE CLUB REPPIN DA 714 24/7
BUILT WITH PRIDE ,RIDE WITH HONOR 
COMMENTS MADE BY THIS RYDER FALL UPON HIM ,AND NOT HIS CLUB....
...."OUR PLAQUES ARE EARNED,NOT GIVEN OUT"...........UCE 
...."THIS IS NOT A HOBBY, A SPORT OR A PASTTIME, THIS IS MY LIFESTYLE"............LOWRIDERLIFE
...."I'M A DEDICATED,BONAFIED LOWRIDER FO LIFE!"......GANGSTA
RYDE IN PEACE 66LOU
68 IMPALA MAFIA.........NAH,JUST ROLLING 60'S.....66,66,68... 


« Next Oldest · Shows & Events · Next Newest » 



1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: DIPN714


Fast Reply

Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader 
Enable email notification of replies | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature 






Close Topic Options
Track this topic
Receive email notification when a reply has been made to this topic and you are not active on the board.

Subscribe to this forum
Receive email notification when a new topic is posted in this forum and you are not active on the board.

Download / Print this Topic
Download this topic in different formats or view a printer friendly version. 
Forum Home Search Help News |-- News & Announcements Main |-- Lowrider General |-- Shows & Events |-- Post Your Rides |---- Project Rides |-- Car Clubs Tech |-- Hydraulics |-- Air Suspensions |-- Wheels & Tires |-- Custom Interiors |-- Paint & Body |-- Car Stereo |-- Maintenance & Repair Bikes & Models |-- Lowrider Bikes |-- Model Cars Classifieds |-- Vehicles |-- Vehicle Parts |-- Other Items |-- Feedback |-- Wanted (closed) Miscellaneous |-- Off Topic |-- Live Chat 

LiL Default English Español Lo-Fi Version Time is now: Jul 01, 2008 - 09:19 PM 

Invision Power Board © 2008 IPS, Inc. Home | Forums | Tech | Rides | Bikes | Girls | Store | Info | Outline | Help | Privacy | Advertising 
© 2008 LayItLow.com


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Can't wait for your show Victor I'm sure others will come down from Yuma with me, and Hopefully Imperial Valley's got your back as well. That's sucks that no matter how many times you moved your date you still got it mixed up with another show but there are plenty of Lowriders in LA to go around, shit I'm comming from out of state. Lowriding is bigger and better than ever so the more show's the better. Got to give the other trucks a shot at other show's. Can't get greedy


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

[/quote]

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

so big AL ARE YOU IN CHARGE OF SANTA ANA CAR SHOW I DIDNT KNOW THAT , BUT THATS GOOD MORE POWER TO YOU HEY I NEED TO GET THAT THING YOU OWE ME CA ME


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP VICTOR GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SHOW :wave:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jul 2 2008, 08:43 AM~10996829
> *so big AL ARE  YOU IN CHARGE OF SANTA ANA CAR SHOW  I DIDNT KNOW THAT  , BUT THATS GOOD MORE POWER TO YOU  HEY I NEED TO GET  THAT THING YOU OWE ME CA ME
> *


 :uh: CHALE,THIS VATO AIN'T NOTHIN WITH THE JENTE THATS DOING THE SANTA ANA HIGH SHO,SORRY BOUT THE MIX UP TOCAYO,BUT SURE AS HELL SHOULDN'T GO DOWN LIKE THIS


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*2nd. Annual Toy's For Peace 
CAR SHOW 2008

CENTURY HIGH SCHOOL

Entertainment, Food, Raffles and Giveaways.*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, you guys should know that I don't bad mouth no one but it seems others are. I guess that's all they live for. It's all cool, though. You know, I have faith in the Lord. Period. He always takes care of me and has for going on 59 years. Yeah, there was a little mix up but I've talked to the people doing the other show (again, I don't like to mention names) but everything is cool with us. We had about a half hour conversation. The way I see it, we go way back and I broke bread with his family. You think we're going to stop being friends or family over a car show. I don't think so. 

Thanks to those of you that know the REAL game. My love back at you.

Big Al, I want to thank you for keeping my post at the top. We certainly appreciate it. That's what makes a show a success. I'm glad we have old business behind us.


You all know, when I did my show at Veteran's Stadium, I always kept saying "no haters please". But you all know that there will always be some. I wish the other show much success and I'm not going out of my way to take anyone away from them. 
At this point, what shall be, shall be or que sera, sera. 

To all you non haters, thanks. After all, it's all about keeping the lowrider movement going. 

For now, but info to follow, 
Victor "The Trophy Guy" is posting it


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ora, Eli, thanks for the well wishes. I certainly know where you're coming from.
Much love back to you and tu familia. Por Vida, loco.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[[BRISTOL SOUND]]] JOE BIG AL IS NOT IN CHARGE OF NOTHING;;NO SHOWS WHEN I AM U WILL BE FIRST 2 NO;;GOOD LUCK BOTH SHOW;;HAVE FUN GUYS;; GOT THAT JOE;;;


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

This shit is better than the novela :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 2 2008, 08:09 PM~11001898
> *Ora, Eli, thanks for the well wishes.  I certainly know where you're coming from.
> Much love back to you and tu familia. Por Vida, loco.
> 
> ...


TTT FOR VICTOR


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gunsNroses (Mar 12, 2007)

are you going to have a hop at this show?


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

No. Sorry about that. School won't let us. Stay tuned for a list of our activities.

Thanks for your interest.

Victor


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

*TTT*


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

happy 4th of july to all


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just to let you all know that 805 Underworld Records has donated about 300 assorted music CDs. I will be giving them out several times throughout the day. 

Thanks to my friend Tomas. Much appreciated, amigo for the CDs. Looking forward to having you at the show with us.

Like Joe says, everyone have a safe but HAPPY 4th of July. 

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

No shit Alizee. A Mexican novela. Maybe I can call Channel 7 and have them turn it into a 4 part mini series. :biggrin: :cheesy: It has all the right components. Suspense!. Drama! Innuendos! And last, but not leaset, the makings of a family show for ages.


You know, if we don't keep our humor about this all, life's too damn short. It's all good, man. It's all good.


GOD BLESS AMERICA, THE LAND THAT I LOVE!!!! 

Have a great 4th.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

I expect this to be a wonderful turnout :yes:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

dont forget to add a el camino category


(CLASSIC STYLE CARCLUB)


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

we will have a el camino category at the show thats for sure


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt for the oc


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

TMFT


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok people, I need a hook up. For those of you that know me, you know that I have a motorhome I try to take to several cars shows a years. Some of you may have been in my motorhome having a little party with me. If you have, you know I do it up. Always something cold to drink. I take it to Corona, OC, Wilmington, Downey, and Imperial Valley just to name few places. 

Anyhow, I have a little transmission problem with it but I gotta get my baby going. If you know of someone that won't rip me off, give me a call or drop me a PM.

The Imperials show is coming up. The Royal Fantasies show is coming up. The Viejitos OC show is coming up. The Pharaohs in Wilmington show is coming. I gotta get may home rolling again people so hook me up.

Hope everyone had a great and safe 4th. Hopefully not too many DUIs. 

Call me or drop a line.
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## gunsNroses (Mar 12, 2007)

*what if we make this an all suv and new cars show and send the traditonal lowriders to santa ana high*


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gunsNroses_@Jul 6 2008, 09:34 PM~11025687
> *what if we make this an all suv and new cars show and send the traditonal lowriders to santa ana high
> *


*
:yes: i agree*


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

:nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

from all the news i have been getting there will be way more lolos then suvs ,we can only have 550 to 650 rides there thats why we lot of shit to give away, plus we have 33 preentrys 31 are lolos plus we have added best carclub


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

can't wait for the show :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jul 7 2008, 12:52 AM~11026630
> *:yes: i agree
> *


Don't agree


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

will be ther classic style c.c.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

HOPE YOU GET YOUR MOTORHOME GOING VICTOR STAY UP HOMIE


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

VICTOR CALL ME FOR YOUR MOTERHOME


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

just for the record when we have our next show. would you rather have it on a saterday  or  sunday and what do you want at the show ====thanks


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jul 7 2008, 06:12 PM~11032382
> *VICTOR CALL ME  FOR YOUR MOTERHOME
> *


your a mechanic now, stick to stereos fool :biggrin:
ttt


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Alizee, what the hell you doing up so early. Thanks for taking it back to the top.

Back by popular demand, 
The Dub Scouts will be playing live. They kick ass. Looking forward to hearing them again. They played at my Long Beach show and they were great. Thanks Josh for hooking me up.

I'll be dropping a picture and a short bio of them real soon.


Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> Alizee, what the hell you doing up so early. Thanks for taking it back to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

just trying to make a fast buck :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

thank you adam do you want 10% :yes: dont tripp call me :biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

good luck wit the show


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jul 9 2008, 01:56 PM~11048587
> *thank you adam do you want 10% :yes: dont tripp call me  :biggrin:
> *



Stop low ballin me fucker!! You know its 20%


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

10% and i will store your car for you


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jul 10 2008, 11:19 AM~11056359
> * 10% and i will store your car for you
> *












Should I park next to your ride :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man only if i knew how to put a picture i would mess you up . but that was funny . DICK.


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jul 10 2008, 01:30 PM~11057526
> *lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: man only if i knew how to put a picture i would mess you up . but that was funny . DICK.
> *



I found a pic of a car show you promoted in your country :0 




















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

lol :rofl:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jul 10 2008, 01:55 PM~11057745
> *I found a pic of a car show you promoted in your country :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

hey adam is that your dog


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jul 10 2008, 05:43 PM~11059778
> *hey adam is that your dog
> 
> 
> ...



Fool quit posting pics of your instalers :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

hey victor we have add a vw (bug) catagory iv been getting a lot of phone calls about it .


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Actually, I got a request for 26 inch bikes and VWs. If I gotta add categories, than add I shall. 

Alright people, start sending in more pre registration forms. I'm in firm belief that this is going to turn out to be a great show.

Thanks to all of you already supporting the show. See you then.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jul 11 2008, 07:32 AM~11063076
> *hey victor we have add a vw (bug) catagory iv been getting a lot of phone calls about it .
> *


I THINK WHAT YOU NEED IS A HOP  :biggrin:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jul 11 2008, 10:02 AM~11064208
> *I THINK WHAT YOU NEED IS A HOP   :biggrin:
> *



Due to (1) the faciity(2) the insurerance. Its not possible :angry: Trust me jr i know howe inportant a hop is. Its jus one of them thangs.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

you never know what would happen on the day of the show, MA and CLIFF DESIGN AND KICKER WANT TO DO A SOUND OFF.........................  SO THAT SHOULD BE CHILL


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin: THEY WANT TO GIVE A HOLE SYSTEM TO THE WINNER  ===================I MEAN TOP OF LINE SYSTEM.....FULL COMPLETE SYSTEM THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sound Off is great but you they better have a very good judge. Damn!. That would absolutely awesome.

Like I said, people, I think this has the makings of a great show. Santa Barbara, Oxnard, Yuma, the IE, OC, LA County and hopefully Bakersfield will be in the mix. Stay tuned for more info and more develpments for the show as time goes by.


My hat off to Joe from Bristol Sound and Tim Tripp and his family from the Southwest Community Center. I also want to thank Vecinos CC and Dukes CC San Barbernardino for donating spoke wheels for us to raffle, my friend Tomas CEO of 805 Underworld Records for donating 300 assorted music CDs for me to give away. I know this list will grow as time goes by. In he meantime, thanks to you all for helping to make this show a success. 

Bombas, traditional lowriders, SUVs, bicycles, VWs, hot rods, imports and motorcyles (I hope I didn't leave anyone out) are all welcome.

Keep checking the post often. Things are liable to change from day to day. 

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jul 11 2008, 10:35 AM~11064489
> *Due to (1) the faciity(2) the insurerance. Its not possible :angry: Trust me jr i know howe inportant a hop is. Its jus one of them thangs.
> *


 NO HOP :tears:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jul 11 2008, 01:46 PM~11065843
> *NO HOP  :tears:
> *


WELL IM NOT GOING TO BE A HATER GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOW


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

O*C 68, don't go away yet. I'll tell you. This team of Victor "The Trophy Guy", Bristol Sound and Southwest Community Center is just starting. Let us get through this show and you just never know what can happen. We're already looking at maybe doing a couple of other shows before the year is over. But, thanks for not being a hater. There are too many as it is already. Come on out and support. Even if you don't bring a car/truck/bike/motorcycle. 

Want to give a call,
310-938-9400 - my personal cell phone 
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 11 2008, 02:53 PM~11066301
> *O*C 68, don't go away yet.  I'll tell you.  This team of Victor "The Trophy Guy", Bristol Sound and Southwest Community Center is just starting.  Let us get through this show and you just never know what can happen.  We're already looking at maybe doing a couple of other shows before the year is over.  But, thanks for not being a hater.  There are too many as it is already.  Come on out and support. Even if you don't bring a car/truck/bike/motorcycle.
> 
> Want to give a call,
> ...


ADAM IS A GOOD FRIEND 
THIS IS WHAT HE GOT 








THATS MY DAD ITS A FAMILY THING  :biggrin:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ora O*C 68, thanks for the call. Had a great chat with you. I understand the thing with the hop but as I explained, maybe next time. You gotta do what you gotta do. If things go well, we're looking at a couple of other shows before the end of the year. We'll see, though. Sometime, shit happens. 

You got my number and I have yours. Keep in touch. 

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 11 2008, 12:43 PM~11065456
> *Sound Off is great but you they better have a very good judge.  Damn!.  That would absolutely awesome.
> 
> Like I said, people, I think this has the makings of a great show.  Santa Barbara, Oxnard, Yuma, the IE, OC, LA County and hopefully Bakersfield will be in the mix.  Stay tuned for more info and more develpments for the show as time goes by.
> ...





> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 11 2008, 02:53 PM~11066301
> *O*C 68, don't go away yet.  I'll tell you.  This team of Victor "The Trophy Guy", Bristol Sound and Southwest Community Center is just starting.  Let us get through this show and you just never know what can happen.  We're already looking at maybe doing a couple of other shows before the year is over.  But, thanks for not being a hater.  There are too many as it is already.  Come on out and support. Even if you don't bring a car/truck/bike/motorcycle.
> 
> Want to give a call,
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU A STAND UP GUY VICTOR


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 11 2008, 04:54 PM~11067179
> *Ora O*C 68, thanks for the call.  Had a great chat with you. I understand the thing with the hop but as I explained, maybe next time.  You gotta do what you gotta do.  If things go well, we're looking at a couple of other shows before the end of the year.  We'll see, though.  Sometime, shit happens.
> 
> You got my number and I have yours.  Keep in touch.
> ...


 will do and good luck with the show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jul 11 2008, 05:12 PM~11066876
> *ADAM IS A GOOD FRIEND
> THIS IS WHAT HE GOT
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Gracias, Eli. Right back at you. Warm regards to your familia.

Keep that family thing going. Remember, tomorrow is promised to no one.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 11 2008, 11:18 PM~11069815
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Victor
good luck, I posted this show on our site...

The OG Old Memoreis Website


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks hommie for your support :thumbsup: gracias


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 12 2008, 12:58 PM~11072434
> *Gracias, Eli.  Right back at you.    Warm regards to your familia.
> 
> Keep that family thing going.  Remember, tomorrow is promised to no one.
> ...


IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU VICTOR AT THE IMPERIALS SHOW YESTERDAY AND TALKING TO YOU SEE YOU SOON


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, I tried talking to everyone I knew if even for a few mintues. The Imperials Car Show was, as usual, great. A lot of bad ass rides, good vendors, good food, great music and ladies strutting their stuff. 

All right. All you I talked to, make sure you startt pre registering. I really don't know many many cars we can get in so register early.

Talk you all real soon.
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Old Memories... thanks for the add to your site. Much appreciated. :biggrin: 

Just added to my show, The Blues Junkies. Live and on stage, my friends Luis, Tony and Richard are coming to to lay down a little bit of Rock and Roll, some Old School, Blues and a little bit of Freddy Fender. I'll be posting a picture and a short bio soon.

I'll be publishing a program so when you drive in, you'll get one so that you know when to come down to the stage. Come on down and enjoy the entertainment.

More info to follow. Stay tuned.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

t :0 t  t :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

t :0 t  t :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jul 16 2008, 06:05 PM~11106373
> *t :0 t  t :biggrin:
> *



exactly


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ora, Tony O, thanks for taking it to the top. RO will be there to support. I know that the RO South County will there for sure.


Stay cool up your way.
Victor "'The Trophy Guy"


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

TTTT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

T :yes: T  T :thumbsup: FOR THE OC


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Big Al, I hope you did well at the Imperials Show. Damn, they had the cars. Didn't they.

Thanks for the support and I hope to see you August 17 at Century High School.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

A SHOUT OUT TO ROYAL FANTASIES AT CORONA HIGH SCHOOL HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD SHOW AND I WILL SEE GUYS AUG 17 AT CENTURY  GOOD LUCK  JOE BRISTOL :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BUMP FOR VICTOR


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Let's bump it back up to the top. 

Where's everybody at. It's Saturday morning. Who's got a hang over. :biggrin: :cheesy: 


Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

t :0 t  t :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## wayback (Jul 9, 2008)

good luck on the show tokeyo ill pas the word homie


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 19 2008, 07:30 AM~11126704
> *Let's bump it back up to the top.
> 
> Where's everybody at.  It's Saturday morning.  Who's got a hang over. :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> ...



Shit im still drunk :around: :around:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Let's bump it up to the top... one more time.


If you missed the Royal Fantasies show, you missed another good one.
They did a great job again. Already looking forward to next year.


Ok people, August 17 is right around the corner. You guys gonna help me put it down the Trophy Guy way? Century High School in Santa Ana is the place to be. Like I said before, we're already looking at a couple of other shows.

Come on Gente, drop a line and let me know you were here.
Please no haters, though. This is all good for a good cause.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Whichever school has a hop the Baby Phat aka (King of the Streets) is ready to represent!!! :machinegun:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

enano #1, that's great that you're ready to represent the hop. I don't have one but I understand that Santa Ana High School will. I'm not a hater. Have a great time and good luck, loco. Bad looking trokita. 

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

victor your show will still get down with out a hop because every one knows that you make the best trophies out there and your shows always get down :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin Luxury from Moreno Valley will be in the house. Much respect I look forward to a great show.


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Alex and Latin... thanks so much for your support. I don't if I make the best trophies. You guys know because you guys take them all. Only you guys know. Gracias Alex.

MoVal. Thanks for being in the house. I used to live in MoVal off Fredricks Road\Pigeon Pass for a few years. 

Make sure you guys from MoVal come say hello to me.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Whats' up Victor :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Whats' up Victor :thumbsup:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Two bad ass shows on the same day guarantes 1 thing, BRISTOLS GONNA BE CRACKIN


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT FOR VICTORS SHOW! AND BRISTOL CRUISING!............. ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH COUNTY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey JROCK I know you're out there. You gonna come and shoot some pictures. I have a couple of models coming thru. 

Tierra the band now has a car called the Tierra car. I understand it will be appearing in a movie real soon. They'll be bring it by for display. Looking forward to seeing it. 

Drop a line JROCK.


*26 days and counting*

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

We will defenitly be in the house and will be stopping by to give a shout out Victor. Thanks for the invite. We can't wait sounds like its going to be a great show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Big Al, how did you do at the Imperials car show. It was off the hook, wasn't it.

Hope things are good with you, amigo.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 23 2008, 02:38 PM~11161321
> *TTT
> *


wHATS UP AL
:wave:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Whats up Victor had a good time hanging out with you in the motorhome at the Imperial show this is Mario from PRIDE C.C. along with Danny Boy.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt
ttt
ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

I know for sure Pride will be in the house. Gracias. :biggrin: 

*23 Days and counting*


Let's bump it back to the top.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T.T.T.


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

what up victor good talking to saturday bumping it for my friend


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

it was good meeting you saturday night my son and me want to go to your show see yah there this is were we slept that night in the parking lot with the mosquitos


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE!!!!!!    :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

hey victor how many cars and bikes you had last year for this show


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

hey whats up just came back give me a call victor and yes alazee bristol will be on fire that night i know for sure in my parking lot


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

WHAT UP VICTOR.. HOWS EVERTHING GOING?


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ora people, I was really busy this weekend so I wasn't on Layitlow too much. I did the Viejitos Show in Orange County on Saturday July 26 and the Pharaohs show on Sunday July 27. My friend MC Magic dropped by the Pharaohs. He helped me do a quick fundraiser for a family who had lost a family member. And, he sang for well over an hour. I have to say, they were both great. If you missed either show, you missed it big. 

This next weekend, I'll be in Westminster with Classics Santa Ana on Saturday August 2 and with the Counts on Sunday, August 3. On August 9, I'll be in San Pedro with the Beacon House, a transitional house for adult men. I'll be the MC. It's an all day block party with bands all day long. It's a fund raiser for the Beacon House. I guarantee you I'll have a great time at all three show. Come join me. 

Things are going good for my show. But, when when it's all said and done we can all talk the shit but no body knows until the day of the show. Ask me the day after and I'll tell everyone how it went. I will say, I have all my regular clubs and solo riders committing to my show just like every other show taking place. We all have a following. I got 51 Chevy coming out of Bakersfield, I got them coming from the IE, the OC, Los, Santa Barbara and Oxnard. All clubs and solos are welcome. Anybody need more info, drop a line or give me a call.

By the way, those of you that left me a PM, make the check out to Bristol Sound and send the check to the address on the flyer. 

Thanks to all of you that I met at recent shows and said you were coming. 

We now only have 18 days and counting. Damn, it's right around the corner. 

You know who's posting it
Yours truly,
Victor "The Trophy Guy"  
310-938-9400


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

*My homies Los Blues Junkies featuring Loud Lou on Drums, Richard Ross on Bass and Tony Ibarra on Lead and Vocals will be playing their music of choice, Blues, Latin and Oldies live and on stage at my show August 17 at Century High School in Santa Ana.
</span>*

<img src=\'http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r20/victorttg/LosBluesJunkies-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'color:red\'>So come on out and enjoy a fun filled day with cars, truck, Suvs, El Caminos, bikes, lowriders and bombas along with great music. It's only 18 days away. **
*
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup Victor , is the show in Sept. going to happen in Riverside or not ? :dunno:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Doesn't look like the show is going down in Riverside after all. Since Castle Park has a Haunted Castle for Halloween, they were going to give us too small of a parking lot. As of right now, we're waiting until the beginning of summer next year. 

Stay tuned, you just never know.


Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 31 2008, 02:57 PM~11226924
> *Doesn't look like the show is going down in Riverside after all.  Since Castle Park has a Haunted Castle for Halloween, they were going to give us too small of a parking lot.  As of right now, we're waiting until the beginning of summer next year.
> 
> Stay tuned, you just never know.
> ...


Make something happen out here in Whittier Victor.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

Make something happen out here in Whittier Victor.  do you have a location in mind that we ca do a show in whittier :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SO HOW WAS THAT VAcaTION JOE????? MUST BE NICE CAN KOON RIGHT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

i was looking for a spot to do a show there but it was a great week i needed it big time :biggrin: what are you up to


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey, my mom lives in Whittier, right of of Rosecrans and Painter. I can for sure try to do something in Whittier. I know the high school at the corner of Pioneer and Washington always has shows. Maybe I'll check into it.


Victor "The Trophy Guy" and Bristol Sound are looking around for other venues to have shows. We're game, aren't we Joe.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

*COME SEE IN PERSON THE BAND TIERRA'S VERY OWN TIERRA CAR. THIS 1967 CLASSIC IS A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FIRST PLACE WINNER IN 1980 AND WAS A TOUR VEHICLE FOR THE BAND TIERRA DURING THE PEAK OF THEIR CAREER IN THE 80'S AND IS OWNED BY MANUEL MARTINEZ, WHO IS FROM THE BAND TIERRA. TOP BUILDERS THROUGHOUT SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA HAVE COME TOGETHER TO REBUILD IT FROM THE BOTTOM UP. ALTHOUGH THE CAR IS NOT COMPLETE, YOU WILL GET A SNEAK PEAK OF A CAR THAT IS REACHING LEGENDARY STATUS AND A VEHICLE WHICH WILL BE TOURING ACROSS THE COUNTRY AND WILL BE IN MOVIES, COMMERCIALS AND MUSIC VIDEOS. THE REASON THE CAR WAS BUILT WAS TO GIVE TRIBUTE TO TIERRA WHO IS A EAST LOS ANGELES BASED BAND WHO PLAYS A BLEND OF ROCK, POP, JAZZ, R&B AND SALSA, ACHIEVING A LATIN R&B RHYTHM WHICH PRODUCED CLASSICS LIKE "TOGETHER" "GONNA FIND HER" "MEMORIES" AND "ZOOT SUIT BOOGIE". TIERRA, IS A BAND WHO WAS NAMED "BEST R&B
VOCAL GROUP" BY 4 LEADING MAGAZINES WAS ALSO THE FIRST LATINO BAND TO HAVE FOUR CLASSIC SONGS ON THE NATIONAL CHART AND TWO SIMULTANEOUSLY IN THE TOP 100'S. THE GOAL OF TIERRA IS TO GIVE NEW LIFE BACK TO THIS 67 CLASSIC AND CREATE THE ULTIMATE TIERRA CAR, WHICH IS BEING ACCOMPLISHED AS WE SPEAK. AS MENTIONED THE TIERRA CAR IS GOING TO BE TOURING THROUGHOUT CALIFORNIA, NEVADA, ARIZONA, COLORADO, NEW MEXICO AND TEXAS AND OTHER STATES THROUGHOUT THE COUNTRY. TIERRA WILL BE PLAYING AT MANY VENUES THROUGHTOUT THE COUNTRY AND WILL BE ACCOMPANIED BY THE TIERRA CAR. THE TIERRA CAR IS AN ICON IN THE MAKING. THIS IS OFFICIALLY THE FIRST CARSHOW THAT THE TIERRA CAR IS APPEARING AT. AS FORMENTIONED THE TIERRA CAR IS STILL UNDERWORKS AND WILL BE CHANGING FROM SHOW TO SHOW UNTIL IT'S COMPLETE. SO COME OUT AND GET A SNEAK PEAK OF THE TIERRA CAR IN PERSON AT MY HOMIE VICTOR “THE TROPHY GUY’S” CAR SHOW ON AUGUST 17TH IN ORANGE COUNTY AT CENTURY HIGH SCHOOL. DON’T MISS OUT.
RAUL.*












Damn, Raul, this is one bad ass lowrider. I'm honored that mine is the first car show it's being displayed at. I guess it pays to be Victor "The Trophy Guy". More for my people to come and enjoy. Much love back at you and Tierra. I wish them much success. Hey, you still bringing your two models. Right?

Ok, Gente, you got it right from Raul. Come on out and take a sneak peak at a legend in the making... The Tierra Car. 

Bring you cameras and the kids and come and have a great day. 

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:worship: :yes: damn that is one bad ass ride


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 31 2008, 05:46 PM~11229024
> *COME SEE IN PERSON THE BAND TIERRA'S VERY OWN TIERRA CAR. THIS 1967 CLASSIC IS A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FIRST PLACE WINNER IN 1980 AND WAS A TOUR VEHICLE FOR THE BAND TIERRA DURING THE PEAK OF THEIR CAREER IN THE 80'S AND IS OWNED BY MANUEL MARTINEZ, WHO IS FROM THE BAND TIERRA. TOP BUILDERS THROUGHOUT SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA HAVE COME TOGETHER TO REBUILD IT FROM THE BOTTOM UP. ALTHOUGH THE CAR IS NOT COMPLETE, YOU WILL GET A SNEAK PEAK OF A CAR THAT IS REACHING LEGENDARY STATUS AND A VEHICLE WHICH WILL BE TOURING ACROSS THE COUNTRY AND WILL BE IN MOVIES, COMMERCIALS AND MUSIC VIDEOS. THE REASON THE CAR WAS BUILT WAS TO GIVE TRIBUTE TO TIERRA WHO IS A EAST LOS ANGELES BASED BAND WHO PLAYS A BLEND OF ROCK, POP, JAZZ, R&B AND SALSA, ACHIEVING A LATIN R&B RHYTHM WHICH PRODUCED CLASSICS LIKE "TOGETHER" "GONNA FIND HER" "MEMORIES" AND "ZOOT SUIT BOOGIE". TIERRA, IS A BAND WHO WAS NAMED "BEST R&B
> VOCAL GROUP" BY 4 LEADING MAGAZINES WAS ALSO THE FIRST LATINO BAND TO HAVE FOUR CLASSIC SONGS ON THE NATIONAL CHART AND TWO SIMULTANEOUSLY IN THE TOP 100'S. THE GOAL OF TIERRA IS TO GIVE NEW LIFE BACK TO THIS 67 CLASSIC AND CREATE THE ULTIMATE TIERRA CAR, WHICH IS BEING ACCOMPLISHED AS WE SPEAK. AS MENTIONED THE TIERRA CAR IS GOING TO BE TOURING THROUGHOUT CALIFORNIA, NEVADA, ARIZONA, COLORADO, NEW MEXICO AND TEXAS AND OTHER STATES THROUGHOUT THE COUNTRY.  TIERRA WILL BE PLAYING AT MANY VENUES THROUGHTOUT THE COUNTRY AND WILL BE ACCOMPANIED BY THE TIERRA CAR. THE TIERRA CAR IS AN ICON IN THE MAKING. THIS IS OFFICIALLY THE FIRST CARSHOW THAT THE TIERRA CAR IS APPEARING AT. AS FORMENTIONED THE TIERRA CAR IS STILL UNDERWORKS AND WILL BE CHANGING FROM SHOW TO SHOW UNTIL IT'S COMPLETE. SO COME OUT AND GET A SNEAK PEAK OF THE TIERRA CAR IN PERSON AT MY HOMIE VICTOR “THE TROPHY GUY’S” CAR SHOW ON AUGUST 17TH IN ORANGE COUNTY AT CENTURY HIGH SCHOOL. DON’T MISS OUT.
> RAUL.
> ...


Hey thats my neighbors ride :thumbsup: Whats up Manuel


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

> *Hey, my mom lives in Whittier, right of of Rosecrans and Painter. I can for sure try to do something in Whittier. I know the high school at the corner of Pioneer and Washington always has shows. Maybe I'll check into it.
> 
> 
> Victor "The Trophy Guy" and Bristol Sound are looking around for other venues to have shows. We're game, aren't we Joe.
> ...


Yeah that's Pioneer High School. It's a good spot since it's big and visible on the main street. Let us know if you do something there.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighImageCarClub_@Aug 1 2008, 08:40 AM~11232926
> *Yeah that's Pioneer High School. It's a good spot since it's big and visible on the main street. Let us know if you do something there.
> *


x2...Lets make it happen Victor!!!


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 1 2008, 10:18 AM~11233173
> *x2...Lets make it happen Victor!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: 
*Make it happen bro!*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Whittier is a good place to have a show.*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 31 2008, 07:24 PM~11228836
> *Hey, my mom lives in Whittier, right of of Rosecrans and Painter.  I can for sure try to do something in Whittier.  I know the high school at the corner of Pioneer and Washington always has shows.  Maybe I'll check into it.
> Victor "The Trophy Guy" and Bristol Sound are looking around for other venues to have shows.  We're game, aren't we Joe.
> 
> ...


<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*Make it happen bro!*</span>


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

damn victor it looks like every body wants have a show in whittier i got your back victor lets do it in sept ill start doing the paper work


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:0  :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

street style will be there aug. 17th in o.c


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

see u sunday joe


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

you coming to the shop al


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt for the oc


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

t :0 t  t :biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

* :thumbsup: 
TTT*


----------



## 5spoke666 (May 28, 2008)

heard u guys r adding a vw (bug) category is that true... where do we register at...


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

we are adding a vw category and you can register at bristol sound in santa ana or call for info at 7145573293 and ask for me joe i will help you out


----------



## 5spoke666 (May 28, 2008)

thanks!!!any small bbq's allowed ?


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

NO NOT AT THIS ONE BUT THERE WILL BE A LOT OF FOOD AND DRINKS THERE FROM 6AM TILL THE END :yes:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

TTT FOR THE OC


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

What categories are you having for the vw's is it just 1st 2nd 3rd or will be be street, original ect......


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:nono: i have already got a couple of entrys for (vw)s . so i think we are going to add more categories we have 2 that are coming from out of state that already been paid for :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 31 2008, 07:46 PM~11229024
> *COME SEE IN PERSON THE BAND TIERRA'S VERY OWN TIERRA CAR. THIS 1967 CLASSIC IS A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FIRST PLACE WINNER IN 1980 AND WAS A TOUR VEHICLE FOR THE BAND TIERRA DURING THE PEAK OF THEIR CAREER IN THE 80'S AND IS OWNED BY MANUEL MARTINEZ, WHO IS FROM THE BAND TIERRA. TOP BUILDERS THROUGHOUT SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA HAVE COME TOGETHER TO REBUILD IT FROM THE BOTTOM UP. ALTHOUGH THE CAR IS NOT COMPLETE, YOU WILL GET A SNEAK PEAK OF A CAR THAT IS REACHING LEGENDARY STATUS AND A VEHICLE WHICH WILL BE TOURING ACROSS THE COUNTRY AND WILL BE IN MOVIES, COMMERCIALS AND MUSIC VIDEOS. THE REASON THE CAR WAS BUILT WAS TO GIVE TRIBUTE TO TIERRA WHO IS A EAST LOS ANGELES BASED BAND WHO PLAYS A BLEND OF ROCK, POP, JAZZ, R&B AND SALSA, ACHIEVING A LATIN R&B RHYTHM WHICH PRODUCED CLASSICS LIKE "TOGETHER" "GONNA FIND HER" "MEMORIES" AND "ZOOT SUIT BOOGIE". TIERRA, IS A BAND WHO WAS NAMED "BEST R&B
> VOCAL GROUP" BY 4 LEADING MAGAZINES WAS ALSO THE FIRST LATINO BAND TO HAVE FOUR CLASSIC SONGS ON THE NATIONAL CHART AND TWO SIMULTANEOUSLY IN THE TOP 100'S. THE GOAL OF TIERRA IS TO GIVE NEW LIFE BACK TO THIS 67 CLASSIC AND CREATE THE ULTIMATE TIERRA CAR, WHICH IS BEING ACCOMPLISHED AS WE SPEAK. AS MENTIONED THE TIERRA CAR IS GOING TO BE TOURING THROUGHOUT CALIFORNIA, NEVADA, ARIZONA, COLORADO, NEW MEXICO AND TEXAS AND OTHER STATES THROUGHOUT THE COUNTRY.  TIERRA WILL BE PLAYING AT MANY VENUES THROUGHTOUT THE COUNTRY AND WILL BE ACCOMPANIED BY THE TIERRA CAR. THE TIERRA CAR IS AN ICON IN THE MAKING. THIS IS OFFICIALLY THE FIRST CARSHOW THAT THE TIERRA CAR IS APPEARING AT. AS FORMENTIONED THE TIERRA CAR IS STILL UNDERWORKS AND WILL BE CHANGING FROM SHOW TO SHOW UNTIL IT'S COMPLETE. SO COME OUT AND GET A SNEAK PEAK OF THE TIERRA CAR IN PERSON AT MY HOMIE VICTOR “THE TROPHY GUY’S” CAR SHOW ON AUGUST 17TH IN ORANGE COUNTY AT CENTURY HIGH SCHOOL. DON’T MISS OUT.
> RAUL.
> ...


  hey victor that needs two spots we got to know about this asap :biggrin:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey people, I'm sorry I've not kept you up to date but I came down with a bad cold or the flu. Like Jack Nicholson said "I'm back" Feeling better and ready for our show: The Trophy Guy, Bristol Sound and South West Community Center, a non-profit organization. It's all about keeping the lowrider movement moving forward and It's not all about the money. 

My hats off to Bristol Sound, South West Community Center and all my clubs that will be dropping by our car show. I want to apologize to Bristol Sound and the South West Community Center. I have a tendency to say "MY" when all along it's "OURS"
Big Joe and Tim Tripp, I apologize. It's our show.... not my show. Thanks for having my back. Let's do it. As far as I'm concerned, no matter what happens, I'll have a great time. I hope everyone there will too. 

Live music, great cars and YOU.

Let's start pre registering people. We only have a little over a week..

God bless you all.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

Can I just go by Bristol sound to Pre Reg? Hey Victor it was nice to meet you Sat at the Westminster Show!!!! I will be at your show for sure sounds great!

John


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Aug 6 2008, 09:56 PM~11280094
> *Can I just go by Bristol sound to Pre Reg? Hey Victor it was nice to meet you Sat at the Westminster Show!!!! I will be at your show for sure sounds great!
> 
> John
> *


  yes you can :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

10994675]








[/quote]

THERE ARE ONLY ONE MORE VENDOR BOTH LEFT TO SELL SO WHO EVER WANTS ONE CONTACT ME ASAP  :biggrin:


----------



## 5spoke666 (May 28, 2008)

can i sell burned funk cd's


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5spoke666_@Aug 7 2008, 02:03 PM~11285431
> *can i sell burned funk cd's
> *


 i dont have any body for selling cds at all but if it si legit sure i can get you a both 10x10 call me if you want 7145573293 ask for me joe


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SUP HOMIE,

STREETSTYLE C.C. ALSO COMMING TO YOUR SHOW. SOME TO THE
SF & MIL PICNIC AT ELYSIAN PARK AND SOME TO YOUR SHOW. GOING TO SUPPORT BOTH EVENTS AT THE SAME TIME...............

THANKS,

IVAN RODRIGUEZ
STREETSTYLE C.C.
PRESIDENT
LOS ANGELES 
CHAPTER


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Joe I will see you tomorrow to register!

John


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Check it out, things are in full swing for the car show coming up Sunday August 17 going down at CENTURY HIGH SCHOOL...remember to support all car shows and events. Let's keep the tradition moving.*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Check it out, things are in full swing for the car show coming up Sunday August 17 going down at CENTURY HIGH SCHOOL...remember to support all car shows and events. Let's keep the tradition moving.*


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Aug 7 2008, 10:14 PM~11289984
> *Hey Joe I will see you tomorrow to register!
> 
> John
> *


  NO PROBLEM ILL BE AT THE SHOP THANKS AND GOD BLESS


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Aug 8 2008, 08:35 AM~11292230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:0  :biggrin: :thumbsup:  ttt


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

what time is move in


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CS. 90713
ROLL IN 7-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
CARS $15 DONATION
MOTORCYCLES/BIKES $10 DONATION
RAFFLES,TROPHIES FOOD
100% OF ALL PROCEEDS TO GO TO LEGAL EXPENSES
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE, EVEN TO THE HATERS.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joey street style_@Aug 9 2008, 09:02 PM~11303389
> *what time is move in
> *


for pre reg 5-7 at the gate 7-10


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

whos music video is being recorded?


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 street style will be there :0


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Aug 10 2008, 01:54 PM~11306844
> *whos music video is being recorded?
> *


 i dont know nothing now but towards the we will find out  but for sure we have the 805 rappers comming down and they are going to pass uot free music cds


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*Regarding BEST of SHOW categories-
receive 6ft trophy and $200 cash for each listed below...

LOWRIDER, TRUCK, LUXURY, SUV, BOMB and BIKE

If you have questions regarding BEST of SHOW categories contact 
(714) 557-3293 (714) 743-1777 (310) 938-9400

Thank you and good luck. *


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Aug 10 2008, 07:54 PM~11309080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR OC


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup: *TTT*


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

WE ARE STILL ACCEPTING PREREGISTRATIONS UNTIL TUESDAY NIGHT DO TO THEY CANCELD THAT SHOW IN REALTO YOU CAN GO TO BRISTOL SOUND OR CALL 7145573293 ASK FOR JOE THANKS AND GOOD LUCK :yes:


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## amurillo (Oct 10, 2007)

QVO RAZA!

HOPE TO SEE YOU AT YOUR SHOW,WILL GO WITH JOHN AND BEE COOL!
HOPE TO HELP IN SOME WAY,YOUR BROTHER BETO!


 STREET RIDES CC.


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

where is the pre reg form so i can fill it out


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Aug 11 2008, 09:45 PM~11319987
> *where is the pre reg form so i can fill it out
> *












*Here is the registration. You can also call Joe of Bristol Sound at (714) 557-3293 thank you.*


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

send it asap 
hop there is a wagon class


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR PREREG---------GOODLUCK-------------


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Joe can I come buy tomorrow to PRE REG still? What time will you be there?


John


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Aug 12 2008, 07:48 PM~11328049
> *Hey Joe can I come buy tomorrow to PRE REG still? What time will you be there?
> John
> *


 :thumbsup: yes you can just drop it off at the shop


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*Regarding BEST of SHOW categories-
receive 6ft trophy and $200 cash for each listed below...

LOWRIDER, TRUCK, LUXURY, SUV, BOMB and BIKE

If you have questions regarding BEST of SHOW categories contact 
(714) 557-3293 (714) 743-1777 (310) 938-9400

Thank you and good luck. *


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Aug 13 2008, 11:09 AM~11333207
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Regarding BEST of SHOW categories-
> receive 6ft trophy and $200 cash for each listed below...
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

I pre registered today!!!! this will be a great show!!!!

John


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

cant wait


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Regarding BEST of SHOW categories-
receive 6ft trophy and $200 cash for each listed below...

LOWRIDER, TRUCK, LUXURY, SUV, BOMB and BIKE

If you have questions regarding BEST of SHOW categories contact 
(714) 557-3293 (714) 743-1777 (310) 938-9400

Thank you and good luck. *


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*:thumbsup: *


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Aug 13 2008, 09:42 PM~11339309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


este show puro pinche hotwheel cars..........this is no dub show!!!!


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

General Admission for spectators???


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 14 2008, 09:23 AM~11341658
> *General Admission for spectators???
> *


 $5 WITH SCHOOL ID $10 WITH OUT


----------



## 5spoke666 (May 28, 2008)

college school id included in the $5dollar and how about kids under 12


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5spoke666_@Aug 14 2008, 12:50 PM~11343295
> *college school id included in the $5dollar and how about kids under 12
> *


 UNDER 12 FREE @AND MUST BE A SANTA ANA SCHOOL DICTRECT FOR THE $5 SCHOOL ID PRICE ALL OTHERS $10


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Aug 10 2008, 07:54 PM~11309080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt more days


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

THIS IS GOING TO BE A SICK SHOW TTT


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

Two more days.....this show is gonna be great!!!!!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Aug 15 2008, 07:22 AM~11350249
> *Two more days.....this show is gonna be great!!!!!
> *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

When is Victor setting up a Bikini Car Wash...If somebody can...He can!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Aug 15 2008, 06:22 AM~11350249
> *Two more days.....this show is gonna be great!!!!!
> *


TRUE :biggrin: TTT FOR A GREAT SHOW
CANT WAIT TO SEE A BUNCH OF SICK CARS,
SOME OF THE BEST :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok guys, just one more day. I think Joe, Tim and I have everything in order. It's finally here. See you all that are going to attend the show at Cenury High School on August 17. If not, have a great time anyway. 

Good luck to all other having a show on August 17. 

Live music, raffles, chrome wheels and 300 dash plaques for the first 300 vehicles and ribbons for the first 100 bikes and cash prizes. 

Let's leave it at that. 


I'm tired and ready for bed. It's been a long week. 

Victor "In Memory of my Son Vincent" :angel:


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

hey vic can we bring coolers?


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

One more DAY!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

HAVE A GOOD ONE VIC


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

hno: hno:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Aug 15 2008, 10:03 PM~11356183
> *Ok guys, just one more day.  I think Joe, Tim and I have everything in order.  It's finally here.  See you all that are going to attend the show at Cenury High School on August 17.  If not, have a great time anyway.
> 
> Good luck to all other having a show on August 17.
> ...


we got it. its done every thing is ready me and tim got a phone call from channel 2 and they want to come down the auto trader did me a faver and run the flyer in there books we are going to have a lot of people come to the show and see all you guys with all of the best rides in so-cal


----------



## Beacool (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Support your local Trophy Guy...u all know he always has your backs...The Crown Town gots your back carnal....Coronera Por Vida !!! Angel Baby 99.1 radio AZTLAN fan...O.G. chicano brother...keepin it real... Lots of Love 2 ya ' from your home girl D.J. Bea cool...origal...wax on the 1's and 2's... orale...Paz !!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Beacool_@Aug 16 2008, 12:44 PM~11359420
> *Hey Support your local Trophy Guy...u all know he always has your backs...The Crown Town gots your back carnal....Coronera Por Vida !!! Angel Baby 99.1 radio AZTLAN fan...O.G. chicano brother...keepin it real... Lots of Love  2 ya '  from your home girl D.J. Bea cool...origal...wax on the 1's and 2's... orale...Paz !!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TOMORROW IS THE DAY..DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS :nicoderm:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

forgot to ask how much it costs for spectators


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 16 2008, 06:15 PM~11361223
> *forgot to ask how much it costs for spectators
> *


$5 WITH SCHOOL ID $10 WITH OUT


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

you have to attend that school?


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

what time is roll in for us pre-reg guys????

John


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/veroandjoey/joeys%20car/Carshows2008040.jpg[/IMG
one more day


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

set up is at 5


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

:biggrin: CANT WAIT A COUPLE MORE HOURS :biggrin: 
THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE GOOD


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

good luck on the show vic. couldn't switch with anybody for today.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Pics??


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Aug 12 2008, 12:10 AM~11322012
> *send it asap
> hop there is a wagon class
> *


NO such luck on the wagon class :no: :rant:


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

(VICTOR THE TROPHY GUY) CAR SHOW IN SANTA ANA (PICTURES)

http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5731631_P...353888130_Jd7VX


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER GOOD ONE VIC, CONGRATS TO YOU AND BRISTOL SOUND.


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

anyone have pic of all the best of show winners
:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Aug 18 2008, 10:12 AM~11371671
> *anyone have pic of all the best of show  winners
> :thumbsup:
> *


Or anything???


----------



## 5spoke666 (May 28, 2008)

they took for ever with the judging...


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5spoke666_@Aug 18 2008, 10:03 AM~11372099
> *they took for ever with the judging...
> *


That's true shit they took a long time to judge!!!!!


----------



## 5spoke666 (May 28, 2008)

did they f' up on the judging er wat. seems like they had all kinds of categories from origianl to street but then they just mixed everything all together.


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El_WYNO_@Aug 18 2008, 11:15 AM~11372201
> *That's true shit they took a long time to judge!!!!!
> *


 :angry: TRUE IT TOOK HOURS :angry:


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

DOES ANYONE HAVE BIKE PICS?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

The guy next to me got judged at 5:00 and the awards were supposed to be at 3:00...and when he asked about it he got attitude from the judges....not cool :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: Oh well live and learn....


----------



## 5spoke666 (May 28, 2008)

seems like this was just a new car big wheels type of show... :thumbsdown:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY ENJOYED THE SHOW!


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

I have about 500 more pictures of just car to put up as soon as I can get off of work around 5:00pm so for those of you who did not see your ride I will have you up tonight.


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

WASUP Victor? HIGH IMAGE had a good time......


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Aug 18 2008, 01:47 PM~11372966
> *The guy next to me got judged at 5:00 and the awards were supposed to be at 3:00...and when he asked about it he got attitude from the judges....not cool :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: Oh well live and learn....
> *


runnig a show is not easy it is very hard for any body out there that ever threw there own show they know whats up  the judging was an hour late and people started to freak out like it was the end of the world i my self thank the low rider faily for comming out :thumbsup: and i thank all the car clubs out there that came and had a good time  and i hope i mean no bad to anyone out there you can call me if you want any time at 7145573293 . THE SHOW WAS GOOD GOT A LOT OF CALLS AND AS USEUAL THE SHOW COULD BETTER . BUT NEVER THE LESS THE RAFFEL, THE TROPHYS, THE MONEY, THE BANDS WAS GREAT THANK TO ALL WHO HELPED GOD BLESS .  JOE BRISTOL


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by herb_@Aug 18 2008, 03:04 PM~11373699
> *I have about 500 more pictures of just car to put up as soon as I can get off of work around 5:00pm so for those of you who did not see your ride I will have you up tonight.
> *


 THANKS HERB YOU ARE A GOOD FREIND :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Aug 18 2008, 04:01 PM~11374903
> *runnig a show is not easy it is very hard for any body out there that ever threw there own show they know whats up    the judging was an hour late and  people started to freak out like it was the end of the world  i my self thank the low rider faily for comming out  :thumbsup:  and  i thank all the car clubs out there that came and had  a good time    and i hope  i mean no bad to anyone out there you can call me if you want any time at 7145573293  .                THE SHOW WAS GOOD GOT A LOT OF CALLS AND AS USEUAL THE  SHOW COULD BETTER .  BUT NEVER THE  LESS THE RAFFEL, THE TROPHYS, THE MONEY, THE BANDS WAS GREAT THANK TO ALL WHO HELPED GOD BLESS .                             JOE BRISTOL
> *


Next show...Whittier???


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 18 2008, 05:04 PM~11374925
> *Next show...Whittier???
> *


IM DOWN FOR THAT I ASKED VICTOR AND WE JUST WANTED TO BE DONE WITH OURS :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Aug 18 2008, 04:10 PM~11374969
> *IM DOWN FOR THAT I ASKED VICTOR AND WE JUST WANTED  TO BE DONE WITH OURS :thumbsup:
> *


Theres plenty of riders out here and with yours and Victor's help it could very well be a great idea.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 18 2008, 05:15 PM~11375007
> *Theres plenty of riders out here and with yours and Victor's help it could very well be a great idea.
> *


 LETS MEET UP AND DO SOMETHING BEFORE THE END OF THE YEAR


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Aug 18 2008, 04:26 PM~11375106
> *LETS MEET UP AND DO SOMETHING BEFORE THE END OF THE YEAR
> *


fo sho


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Alright all, yeah, we made a few mistakes. But I believe in the end, everyone had a great time. We had great music, tons of raffles and a whole bunch of give a aways: hats, CDs, DVDs. I gave out about 200 CDs and some DVDs. I hope some of you there got one. And by the way, did I mention great music. 

I apologize for the delay. I misjudged some of things and yes, judging took a little longer (OK I admit, too long). But come on, I really do think the show was good. I had a whole bunch of people that were there told me the show was off the hook. 

As in the show last year at the Vet Sadium, I had very little time to walk around. I did greet some of you as you came it. Thank you all that came by to support the show. Just hang in there. There were a some lessons learned and I guess the best we can do is keep trying. Right Joe and Tim.

There are so many clubs that showed up. As soon as we go through the reg forms, I'll start naming some of the clubs to thank you.

My thanks again to Bristol Sound and the Southwest Community Center for all the help and support. 

How about some the pictures being posted. There's some REAL nice rides. 
Thanks to all that took pictures and are posting them for everyone's enjoyment. 

Anybody take pictures of the bikes. People are waiting for them. 

Anyhow, yes there were some mistakes makes. I apologize for the show going so long. I tried to keep it going with the DJ and the free give aways. Luckily it wasn't too hot. 

Stay tuned for more pictures and info.

Victor :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Aug 18 2008, 06:14 PM~11375556
> *Alright all, yeah, we made a few mistakes.  But I believe in the end, everyone had a great time.  We had great music, tons of raffles and a whole bunch of give a aways: hats, CDs, DVDs.  I gave out about 200 CDs and some DVDs. I hope some of you there got one.  And by the way, did I mention great music.
> 
> I apologize for the delay. I misjudged some of things and yes, judging took a little longer (OK I admit, too long).  But come on, I really do think the show was good.  I had a whole bunch of people that were there told me the show was off the hook.
> ...


victor it was great being there with you and i look foward to do the next with you


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

PRIDE C.C. had a good time see you soon Victor


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ SS MINO_@Aug 18 2008, 01:24 PM~11373327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

nosotros car club and bike club had a great time thanks victor and joe


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Sundays..

More cars



> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jul 7 2008, 08:52 PM~11032870
> *just for the record when we have our next show.  would you rather have it on a saterday   or     sunday and what do you  want at the show  ====thanks
> *


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

> *QUOTE(joe bristol @ Jul 7 2008, 08:52 PM)
> just for the record when we have our next show.  would you rather have it on a saterday  or    sunday and what do you  want at the show  ====thanks*


 sunday


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jul 7 2008, 07:52 PM~11032870
> *just for the record when we have our next show.  would you rather have it on a Saturday   or     Sunday and what do you want at the show  ====thanks
> *


Sunday and a bikini and/or wet t-shirt contest :biggrin:


----------



## 5spoke666 (May 28, 2008)

more lolo's


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

judging sucked... to many people compltining that some of our bikes didnt belong there that some werent original n whe tought victor would have known better to clear it all up n tell the judge wat an original was but he didnt even know... victor heres a suggestion next time dont have a old white lady that has no experience judging she took 5 hours just judging 7 of our bikes n kept going back n crossing shit off wat kinda shit is that? u also had the sponsers of the show competing that shouldnt be allowed


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 :uh: :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GET READY FOR THE NEXT OHANA CC CRUISE NIGHT! :biggrin: IT'LL BE HAPPENIN 09/06/08 AT THE SAME SPOT MICHAEL ANGELOS PIZZA WITH CONJUCTION OF Mc DONALD's AND DEL TACO IN ONTARIO!

2467 S. EUCLID AVE. 
MICHAEL ANGELO'S PIZZA
ONTARIO, CA. 91762

FROM L.A. & O.C. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY. EAST TOWARD SAN BERNADINO AND EXIT EUCLID. MAKE RIGHT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

FROM SAN BERN. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY WEST TOWARD LOS ANGELES AND EXIT EUCLID AVE. MAKE LEFT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

LOCATION IS NEAR THE 60 FWY. CALL IF ANYBODY HAS ANY QUESTIONS.  

TIME: 5:00PM TO 9PM. BUT EARLY ARRIVALS ARE WELCOME!  

THERE WILL BE GOOD FOOD! :biggrin: 


INFO. CONTACT: BIG RAY (323)816-3494  
RAY JR (909)262-5221 :biggrin: 
& ART (909)837-4238  

SPECIAL SHOUT TO THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME: TRADITION, TOGETHER, TRAFFIC, SCION IMAGE, FINE LINE, LATIN LUXURY, CONTGIOUS, LATIN LUXURY, OLD MEMORIES, DOWN SOUTH, G2G, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CLASSICS, TRUCHA, ELUSIVE, RELICS, THEE ARTISTICS, AND TO THE MANY SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT!

SO LET'S GET READY FOR THE NEXT ONE 09/06/08! :thumbsup: SPECIAL SHOUT OUT WELCOME GOES OUT TO: TRADITION, TRAFFIC, TOGETHER, THEE ARTISTICS, MILLENIUM, STRICTLY FAMILY, NEW MOVEMENT, LO LOWS, NEU EXPOSURE, WESTBOUND, WESTSIDE, ELEGENTS, HERENCIA, SOUTH SIDE, LOS ANGELES, LATIN LUXURY, DISTINGUISHED, DEVOTION, LEGENDS, UNIQUES, OLD MEMORIES, DOWN SOUTH, AMIGOS, NEW WAVE, REFLECTIONS, WESTSIDE, TRUCHA, G2G, RELICS, CONTAGIOUS, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CALI STYLE, L.A. STYLE, MIDNIGHT STYLE, INFINITE, VIEJITOS, SANTANA, BROWNROOTS, LA STYLE, STREET STYLE, REALITY, TIMELESS ANTIQUE, DISTINGUISHED, FINE LINE, L.A.'s FINEST, UCE, STRAIGHT CLOWNIN, HYPNOTIZED, HEAVEN BOUND, ALTERED ONES, STYLISTICS, TECHNIQUES, DIP'N, LUV ONES, CLASSIC BOMBS, PHAROAHS, PHAROAHS (so. bay), OLDIES, SCION IMAGE, KNOCKTURNAL, SWIFT, ELITE, STYLE, MAJESTICS, INDIVIDUALS, BIG TYMERZ, ROLLERZ ONLY, GROUPE, MANIAACOS, DUKES, NATURAL HIGH, EPICS, GOODTIMES, CASUALS, OLDIES, CLASSIFIED, ELUSIVE, ONE BAD CREATION, NIGHT CROWD, STATUS, HEAVEN, REALITY, PREMIER, IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE, NITE OWLS, TEMPTATION, ROYAL FANTSIES, ROYAL FAMILIA, AND ANY MANY OTHERS RIDERS OUT THERE COME ON DOWN! :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: :cheesy:  :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup:
quote=JROCK,Aug 6 2008, 02:03 AM~11272215]
















































[/quote]
















































http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/REPRESENTER1/OHANA%20CRUISE
[img]http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/REPRESENTER1/MISC/PICT0279-1.jpg


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexs70schwinn_@Aug 19 2008, 10:49 AM~11381410
> *nosotros car club and bike club had a great time thanks victor and joe
> *


thanks big dog i got your back on your next one


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Aug 19 2008, 11:42 AM~11381865
> *sunday
> *


thank you


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey whats up joe;;where the pic's


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 20 2008, 04:17 PM~11395418
> *hey whats up joe;;where the pic's
> *


go on the page before this one look for herb and check it out 642 pics :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 20 2008, 04:17 PM~11395418
> *hey whats up joe;;where the pic's
> *


 hey you know your bro won a trophy at uor show


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 19 2008, 12:50 PM~11382570
> *Sunday and a bikini and/or wet t-shirt contest :biggrin:
> *


  we need that asap lets do it


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Aug 20 2008, 03:26 PM~11395504
> *  we need that asap lets do it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexs70schwinn_@Aug 21 2008, 12:36 AM~11399906
> *
> *


thanks big dog for comming to the show


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks to every one who come to one of uor shows now im looking for another spot so for anyone out there that knws some thing about a location we could some thing big together :biggrin: ineed to know by the end of the year you get the location me and victor will handle the rest


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Aug 22 2008, 09:30 AM~11411002
> * thanks to every one who come to one of uor shows now im looking for another spot so for anyone out there that knws some thing  about a location we could  some thing big together  :biggrin:  ineed to know by the end of the year you get the location me and victor will handle the rest
> *


Gotta make something happen in L.A.... (Norwalk, Santa Fe Springs, Whittier)


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 22 2008, 10:52 AM~11411169
> *Gotta make something happen in L.A.... (Norwalk, Santa Fe Springs, Whittier)
> *


that sounds good lets do something lets see if we could get a spot


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Aug 22 2008, 12:16 PM~11412332
> *that sounds good lets do something lets see if we could get a spot
> *


Somebody earlier in the thread mentioned Pioneer High School in Whittier.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 22 2008, 01:33 PM~11412482
> *Somebody earlier in the thread mentioned Pioneer High School in Whittier.
> *


do you know anybody there


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Aug 22 2008, 10:30 AM~11411002
> * thanks to every one who come to one of uor shows now im looking for another spot so for anyone out there that knws some thing  about a location we could  some thing big together  :biggrin:  ineed to know by the end of the year you get the location me and victor will handle the rest
> *


TTT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Aug 22 2008, 03:16 PM~11413786
> *do you know anybody there
> *


I know past alumni's that might have some pull.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 25 2008, 12:17 PM~11432080
> *I know past alumni's that might have some pull.
> *


thats fine call them up lets check it out


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 25 2008, 12:17 PM~11432080
> *I know past alumni's that might have some pull.
> *


 even a big parking lot is better


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by herb_@Aug 17 2008, 08:51 PM~11368285
> *(VICTOR THE TROPHY GUY) CAR SHOW IN SANTA ANA (PICTURES)
> 
> http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/5731631_P...353888130_Jd7VX
> *




man you really took alot of pictures :cheesy:


----------

